# Anavar by itself?



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

What could I expect from taking Avavar by itself?

By itself meaning, Avavar + sound diet & training & rest?

Im not lookign for HUGE gains in size and strength, Ive already got a decent size.. Im looking for more density, and more strength. 

Ive never taken any AS, so I really have no experience.. 

THanks in advance!

And what should I expect to pay?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2003)

Mostly strength, anavar can be somewhat expensive unless you dont do very much of it, and its somewhat hard to get legit stuff that is actually in a believable dose, supply has been a big problem the last few months.

Mostly strength, not much to do with weight gain, it works by increasin the red blood cell count, so blood pressure can be an issue in sufficient doses, and if you have somewhat high BP to start with. It was created with women and children in mind, so its 'mild.'

Expect moderately expensive, and all strength with almost no weight gain to speak of. Papervar is one of the easier products to find, its just anavar, on paper.


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

Anavar is VERY expensive.... and Winstrol for me is hard to find!!!!

So I have to rely on a good hard diet and other "things"...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> So I have to rely on a good hard diet and other "things"...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2003)

maybe this will help:

http://www.anabolictraining.com/steroid/profiles/anavar.html


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

Sweet, thanx!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 11, 2003)

On a side note, var can increase mass, though the effects are not drastic.  Tests showed that aids patients gained lean mass on var w/ 0 training.  That's always positive LOL .  To get a script you need to be elderly or have aids 

I would never do it by itsself.  maybe w/ primo or as a bridge, but the cost vs effects are not favorable.

My grammar is getting worse by the day


----------



## Mudge (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, its mostly a strength thing, if you use high doses though its claimed to add 'hardness' kind of like Primo, I've never used either though, but having some big lifts would be kind of nice.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_



David relys on some extreme measure of masturbation to burn off those calories...


----------



## crackerjack414 (Feb 11, 2003)

var is a realy good substance I think the best version if it in the use is that spa stuff but its realy hard to get. If you are worried about growing still var is the only steroid that I know of that wost fuse your plates


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> David relys on some extreme measure of masturbation to burn off those calories...




  No,  since you all were wondering I was refering to "stacking" of GH, Primo, sus, deca etc....


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No,  since you all were wondering I was refering to "stacking" of GH, Primo, sus, deca etc....



Humm.. 

I did not see this one coming.. but its good you came out of the closet. I hate members that keep advocating, Androstene, Nordasteen, or whatever the fuck else over the counter, when they are Popping Dbol pills like they are cereal  

Not that there is anything wrong with cereal


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> What could I expect from taking Avavar by itself?



Dude, have you thought about winstrol tablets, since you are looking for strength, with minimal water rentention.

When I as first introduced to this field, I was advised on a cycle of sustanon at 250 or 500mg a week, for a period of 8 to 10 weeks, and it should give you a quality gain in mass and strenght, part of the reason is because your muscle receptors are fresh, so no need to overload them first time around, and before you know it

you will be shooting EOD, taking clomid like Corhole, in order to stimulate your ovulation...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 14, 2003)

Winstrol alone?  Hmm.. I was looking that up.. 

Im looking for juice with the least amount of water retention.. 

I want mostly strength and muscular density..

Im not afraid of needles.. but I am concerned with the authenticity of liquids. u Know?? I mean.. what if Im shooting clorox in my butt, know what I mean?

WHat would you guys reccomend .. its my first time with AS (not anytime soon, Im not thinking of getting started for another year or so.. I just wanna get informed and start saving money and stockpiling the gear)

I was thinking of doing like, 2 3 week cycles.. is that wack?  or should I go 8 weeks straight?

what Im looking for:
~Mild cycle
~minimal water retention
~strength and density gains
~Im kinda prone to acne, so I dont know which would aggrevate these.

What do you guys think?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Feb 14, 2003)

test eth or cyp at 250mg a week
eq at 200mg a week 
do this for 10 weeks
quick easy and effective


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2003)

Winstrol alone was very effective (tabs 50mgs)

However, I wish I could've stacked it!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2003)

Strut, in order to choose a cycle time you need to first pick what you want to cycle with. A 3 week cycle of deca for instance, that would not work in your favor.

As for water retention, well thats how gains are made   If you can give up that end of things, and are looking for mass, gains will be slower.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> what if Im shooting clorox in my butt, know what I mean?




   

hey, dont forget, there are certain injection tech u should abide by


----------



## Mudge (Feb 16, 2003)

If you use a legit source, and are not buying local, you dont run the risk of clorox in your ass, or other substances. Buying from someone in the gym is more dangerous IMO, and if you dont know them, who knows what your getting, who they are working with to reduce a prison sentence, yada yada.

Many dont like mail order, I think its the ONLY safe way, without having a friend or something but you can still get busted either method.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 20, 2003)

prop+tren=0 h2o


----------



## cornfed (Feb 21, 2003)

susp + tren + anti E= little h2o & big gains 

but agreed w/ BO


----------



## Foggy Doggy (Mar 23, 2003)

IMO any cycle without test as a base is a waste......you should do a little more research bro.


----------



## skrewloose (Apr 17, 2003)

my over the border buddy sent me 100 5mg anavar a.k.a oxandrolone price was only 130.00 don't think thats too bad made by loeffler.


----------

